# ? bearing size for 1955 S-6 w/ basic steel hub



## sstone (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey,

I have a 1955 women's Schwinn lightweight bicycle (World/Varsity) with an S-6 front rim with a basic steel hub.  I rebuilt the hub, but it has some play in it.  If I tighten the cones/lock nuts any further it feels like there is some drag.  Which I assume are the bearings hitting the small steel flanges inside the bearing cup.

My question is: What size bearings should this hub have?  When I disassembled it, I replaced the loose bearings with the same size.  Neither of the books that I have mention the size, or if it should be a bearing retainer instead.

I also posted this question on "All Things Schwinn".  I know it's redundant, but thought I might be able to pick a few more brains. :o

Thanks a bunch, Sherrill


----------

